# Templates بعض القوالب لسيتات جميله



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (30 نوفمبر 2007)

Korean Templates
http://i6.tinypic.com/8beh6at.jpg
http://i6.tinypic.com/8beh6at.jpg​
http://rapidshare.com/files/72365731/kor.temp.by_ewares.org.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/72366408/kor.temp.by_ewares.org.part2.rar
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
RT Dimensions WoW | Joomla Template

http://i10.tinypic.com/7wkav85.jpg
http://i10.tinypic.com/7wkav85.jpg

A variation of the popular RocketTheme Dimensions template, the Dimensions World of Warcraft mod gives you a stylish design with plenty of World of Warcraft flavour. Use this mod for your own World of Warcraft fansite, or use it as a starting point for your own template mod to create anything you want.

This mod features the same easy background image and accent color changing abilities as the regular Dimensions template.
World of Warcraft Dimensions Mod

A few key features of this template are as follows:

* Joomla 1.0.x / 1.5 RC3 compatible
* Easy color and background modification
* Dynamic time based style changes
* Incredible new tabbed module system
* 15 module positions
* All module positions are fully collapsible
* XHTML 1.0 Transitional
* Mozilla/Firefox 1.0+/IE 6/IE 7/Safari/Camino/Opera Friendly

http://rapidshare.com/files/71668087/rt_dimensions_wow.rar
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Tm 9142

http://i13.tinypic.com/2ns4z1k.jpg
http://i13.tinypic.com/2ns4z1k.jpg


http://rapidshare.com/files/9574602/ff9rr1tt4mm2rr.rar

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Adobe Creative Suite 2 Icon Set
http://i6.tinypic.com/81g8zdx.gif
http://i6.tinypic.com/81g8zdx.gif

http://rapidshare.com/files/8252214/Adobe_CS2_Icons_black_rider_ewares.org.zip


PASS:ewares.org

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Boxedart 18944 - FFTheWeddingPage
http://i21.tinypic.com/20t07xc.jpg
http://i21.tinypic.com/20t07xc.jpg

http://rapidshare.com/files/64682746/18-9-44.by.ewares.org.rar

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
6 New PHP-Nuke Themes
http://i22.tinypic.com/2edct9u.jpg
http://i22.tinypic.com/2edct9u.jpg
6 New PHP-Nuke Themes | + PSD Sourse + Fonts


http://rapidshare.com/files/62991930/nukethemes.by.ewares.org.rar
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Extra !! 5000 Web Templates (Php,Flash,Dhtml,Swish)

http://i20.tinypic.com/33b0bqg.jpg
http://i20.tinypic.com/33b0bqg.jpg
Professional Templates
Premium Templates
Template Monster Website Templates
PHP5 themes
Macrmedia Flash MX Game Desing Pack
html templates
CGI Library
Plantillas profesionales
SWISH
Botones-Lineas-***oll + en flash

http://rapidshare.com/files/61371640/extra_5000_by_www.ewares.org.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61439090/extra_5000_by_www.ewares.org.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61386203/extra_5000_by_www.ewares.org.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61390988/extra_5000_by_www.ewares.org.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61397338/extra_5000_by_www.ewares.org.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61400374/extra_5000_by_www.ewares.org.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61403731/extra_5000_by_www.ewares.org.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61407409/extra_5000_by_www.ewares.org.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61410769/extra_5000_by_www.ewares.org.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61414151/extra_5000_by_www.ewares.org.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61417326/extra_5000_by_www.ewares.org.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61420729/extra_5000_by_www.ewares.org.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61424263/extra_5000_by_www.ewares.org.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61427278/extra_5000_by_www.ewares.org.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61367867/extra_5000_by_www.ewares.org.part15.rar


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

MaxClear V3 - Vista Theme

http://i21.tinypic.com/29e18nc.jpg
http://i21.tinypic.com/29e18nc.jpg

http://rapidshare.com/files/59959517/MaxClear_V3_by_ewares.org.rar


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: Templates بعض القوالب لسيتات جميله*

thank you
G. B. u.​


----------

